# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  Probe [opt_bitmap] in Query Plan

## mgv693

سلام، 
در کوئری پلن، منظور از Probe[opt_bitmap] در قسمت predicate چیست ؟ و چه  تاثیری در پلن دارد ؟ و آیا نیاز به handle دارد ؟ اگر بلی، به چه صورت این  کار رو انجام بدم؟ 
مرسی.

----------

